# Dalbergia Stevensonii



## DCBluesman (Jun 26, 2010)

I received an email a couple of weeks ago.



> Lou,
> Good morning…..
> My name is Terry xxxx and I am reaching out to you to see if you create another masrtrpiece for me.
> Approximently a year ago you had crafted beatufil pen for me, unfortunalty I lost it
> ...


 
This one just went out to him.












Thank you for looking, and a particular thanks for those who comment or critique.


----------



## Mark (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicely Done. Repeat business is a wonderful thing. You must have done it right the first time, for them to come back for more...


----------



## Tanner (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful Honduran Rosewood Burl.  I'm sure the first one was as beautiful.  I can see why the first pen would have had such a lasting impression.  Nice!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking pen and photo's Lou


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 26, 2010)

You can't beat that kind of compliment, can you?  Nicely done.  Great looking wood.

Chris


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jun 26, 2010)

Stunning pen.


----------



## tim self (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful as usual Lou but that has exquisite grain!


----------



## Bree (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep  That is your basic HRB WINNER pen!  Love it!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jun 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous piece of wood!  I can see why he misses his pen!  Beautiful piece of work, Lou.


----------



## David Keller (Jun 27, 2010)

He'll soon forget about his old pen...  #2 looks great.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 27, 2010)

Lou, beatiful pen. I tell you, I never baught a pen from you, but this one is so retty and nice, and since my brithday is around the corner, youcan make me one too. :wink: And, I would always coem back for the other pens for sure. 
Very elegant and I love that grain. You can inspire me too though.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 27, 2010)

*Nice *
**​Nice repeat business and nice pen. 

Keith "mrburls"​


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 27, 2010)

There's just something about a stunning piece of wood. Mother nature sure does wonderful things.
Great looking pen.


----------



## louisbry (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautifully made and you choose a beautiful piece of Hondurian Rosewood Burl.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the kind comments. It's gratifying when customers return or send their friends.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 28, 2010)

nice work it looks great


----------



## bitshird (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job as usual Lou, exquisite wood.


----------



## Drcal (Jun 28, 2010)

Outstanding pen.  The grain is gorgeous.  I have never seen Rosewood Burl.  Where did you get the blank?

Keep up the great work.

Carmen


----------



## CaptG (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome job Lou.  I like the second one more than the first.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 28, 2010)

CaptG said:


> Awesome job Lou. I like the second one more than the first.


So did the customer!




> _it looks even better then the one I left_
> _      in Tel Aviv_
> _      I feel like a kid at Christmas_


 
The Honduran rosewood burl is from Nolan.

Thanks, again!


----------

